# TBT Mafia - GAME 2 - ENDED



## Justin (Dec 19, 2006)

<big><big><big><big>TBT</big></big> MAFIA GAME TWO</big></big><big><big>

Stats:
Day 4
5 players alive
6 player dead

Players:
ZELDAFREAK104 
OddCrazyMe
dragonflamez
STORMCOMMANDER
TERRY16389

Roles:
Godfather
Mafia
Mafia
Mason
Mason
Townie</big>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish to play


----------



## SL92 (Dec 19, 2006)

Playing. Oh oh oh! You should have some of those other four roles, the viligint and them.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 19, 2006)

Can I play again?


----------



## Tyler (Dec 19, 2006)

Can I play?


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2006)

Your all in.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 19, 2006)

YAY!!!


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 19, 2006)

Im soo joining in on this one. =D


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 19, 2006)

/enter


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 19, 2006)

me me me me


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll play.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, just so people know, I was not a Mafia member in the last game. So I was the last Townie standing.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 19, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Oh, just so people know, I was not a Mafia member in the last game. So I was the last Townie standing.


 I told people you were a townie


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 19, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, everyone thought I was. Tri's last message even said that I was.
But I wasnt.

Pwned.


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2006)

9 people signed up so far if I counted right.


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2006)

My brainbot4000 is currently thinking of doing it sometime on the 27th. Since everyone should be home due to Winter Break and Christmas is over...

What does everyone think?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 19, 2006)

I dont know


----------



## Brewster (Dec 19, 2006)

Make it ten please! I'll join again! But the 27th sounds good. That's a Wednesday right?


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2006)

Your in.


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 20, 2006)

27th sounds great!

But I'll need to take time and stop playing my new wii. Thats when I'll let my sister play.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

When do we start?


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 20, 2006)

I would love to play again.

As for time I'll see if I can...

Anyway I thought it was pretty sweet that I was only had 1 vote at a time,     
The mafia ruled last game.


----------



## Justin (Dec 20, 2006)

11 people! W00T.

I will aceept one more person. 

Anymore will make it too hard to host!

Considering this is the first time I have hosted mafia in a chatroom.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Dec 20, 2006)

*Insult to Italians like myself.*

I'll shoot you all with my Typewriter.. Just you wait.


----------



## Justin (Dec 20, 2006)

Are you playing?


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 20, 2006)

POKEFAB said:
			
		

> *Insult to Italians like myself.*
> 
> I'll shoot you all with my Typewriter.. Just you wait.


 You know, theres other countries with mafias..


----------



## Justin (Dec 24, 2006)

I need everyone to verify if they can do it on the 27th.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 24, 2006)

Yea I can make it.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 24, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> I need everyone to verify if they can do it on the 27th.


 I guess, but what time?


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Justin (Dec 24, 2006)

Umm... 

1 PM Pacfic
2 PM Mountain
3 PM Central
4 PM Eastern

How's that....


----------



## SL92 (Dec 24, 2006)

5:30 Newfie.... I guess.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 24, 2006)

I cant make it...


----------



## Justin (Dec 24, 2006)

Is there a time you can? Or just plain not that day?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 24, 2006)

Just plain not that day.I'm sorry.Just do it anyway.You can take me off if you want to.


----------



## Justin (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, It's tomorrow. Be ready everyone!


----------



## SL92 (Dec 26, 2006)

So it'll be tomorrow?


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 27, 2006)

ehh sorry  count me out, I have been busy lately...
I really think that this is better as a forum game...


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2006)

Only 3 people have verified. 

I am going to cancel this and turn it into a forum mafia game.

I will assume everyone can play since it is a forum one now.

*places everyone back into list*

Starting post and role PMs will be sent out shortly. Any last minute sign-ups will be allowed.

(I am writing out the role PMs as I speak)


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2006)

Roles:
Godfather
Mafia
Mafia
Mason
Mason
Mason
Hider
Jester
Doctor
Cop
Townie


- - - - - - - - - - 
<big><big><big><big>DAY ONE</big></big>

It's day. Day will end when every player has posted their vote or a player has 6 votes or, 48 hours pasts. Whichever comes first.


</big></big><big>


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm still in


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2006)

Role PMs have been sent out, the game has begun...

PM me if there are any mistakes with them!


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2006)

So, the second games finally starting?

Hum...no one else is on...


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 27, 2006)

oh if it is on the forum ok I can do it then


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2006)

Yup, I've changed since only 3 or 4 people actually said they could play.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 27, 2006)

mmkay.. first day. I don't know who i wanna vote for...

aww, no serial killer or anything like that?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 27, 2006)

Can we vote yet? and could you post a list of the people?

Nvm, here's a list but it may be old.

ZELDAFREAK104 
Shadow_Link_92
Gabbylala
OddCrazyMe
Fanghorn
dragonflamez
Super_Naruto
STORMCOMMANDER
TERRY16389
Brewster
SPORGE27


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2006)

The game begun so yeah.

Sorry about the lack of player list.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2006)

*VOTE: Shadow_Link_92*


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 27, 2006)

Count me out. TP.


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2006)

TRAITOR!!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2006)

Wait he changed his mind.


----------



## Brewster (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm with STORMCOMMANDER on this one....

*VOTE: Shadow_Link_92*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 27, 2006)

*Vote brewster*
I voted.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 27, 2006)

*VOTE: Shadow_Link_92*


3 votes SL
1 vote Brewster


So far.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 27, 2006)

*VOTE: Shadow_Link_92 *


----------



## Tyler (Dec 27, 2006)

*VOTE: Shadow_Link*

Got to go with the crowd.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 27, 2006)

See this is what happens when you stop in the middle of a project SL.  :evillaugh:


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2006)

1 more vote and SL is lynched.


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 27, 2006)

*VOTE: SL_92*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 27, 2006)

He gets it.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 27, 2006)

*VOTE: Brewster*

Ya gotta go.


----------



## Justin (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, quick lynch.

<big><big><big><big>DAY ONE ENDING</big></big>
Shadow_Link_92 has been tied up next to his hiding rock.

He was a... Hider!

Shadow_Link_92 gets last gasp.(last post)

Role PM:
</big>





> You are the Hider! You *can* hide during the night to be immune from any sorts of nightkills. Any attempts of kills on yourself will fail.
> You cannot choose to hide on consecutive nights.
> You can not PM other players during the day or night just like any other role.
> You also must vote during the day just like everyone else. To vote post this in the thread:
> ...


</big><big>
- - - - - - - - - - 
<big><big><big><big>NIGHT ONE</big></big>

It's night. Posts are not allowed during the Night. Those with a power rule send in your PMs. Night will end when every power role has sent me a PM weather they are using their power or not, or 48 hours pasts. Whichever comes first.




</big></big><big></big>


----------



## SL92 (Dec 28, 2006)

:wintergyroid: Weren't we supposed to play this in the chatroom at 5:30 or something? I didn't even know we started yet.


----------



## Justin (Dec 28, 2006)

We changed since only 3 people said they could come, mafia requires 8 people for a good game.

I am awaiting the Cop's PM.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 29, 2006)

Did they send it yet?


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2006)

<big><big><big><big>NIGHT ONE ENDING</big></big>
Brewster was stoned. The mafia did like in the middle ages and tied him up to rock and throw rocks at him. (death idea by SN)

He was the... Doctor!

Brewster gets a last gasp.

Role PM:
</big>





> You are a Doctor! You *can* protect one player from any types of killing every night, do so by PMing me the person you wish to protect.
> You can not PM other players during the day or night just like any other role.
> You also must vote during the day just like everyone else. To vote post this in the thread:
> 
> ...


</big><big>
- - - - - - - - - - 
<big><big><big><big>DAY TWO</big></big>

WAKE UP TOWNIES! You just lost one of your most powerful role!

It's day. Day will end when every player has posted their vote or a player has 6 votes or, 48 hours pasts. Whichever comes first.




</big></big><big></big>


----------



## Gabby (Dec 29, 2006)

*Vote:Sporge27*

I think he is it!


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 29, 2006)

Nonsense.  I happen to not be what I once was in the last game, just like Shadow link.  We once were in _a_ mafia but that has long since disbanded SL had gone into hiding, but me? No.  I will fight off these horrible mafia people.  But if I am killed, know that since I will show up as not mafia that all on the towns side must vote against those that hurt me!  

My vote for now though is the one who first voted for my friend in hiding!
*Vote: Storm*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 29, 2006)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Nonsense.  I happen to not be what I once was in the last game, just like Shadow ]a[/i] mafia but that has long since disbanded SL had gone into hiding, but me? No.  I will fight off these horrible mafia people.  But if I am killed, know that since I will show up as not mafia that all on the towns side must vote against those that hurt me!
> 
> My vote for now though is the one who first voted for my friend in hiding!
> *Vote: Storm*


 Ok


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 29, 2006)

*Vote: Storm*


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2006)

*Vote: Storm*

Yea why would Sporge be the mafia 2 times in a row???


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2006)

*Vote: Storm*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 29, 2006)

I forgot he was a mafia in the last game.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2006)

*Vote: OddCrazyMe*

Those three question marks are sketchy!  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 29, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> *Vote: OddCrazyMe*
> 
> Those three question marks are sketchy! :gyroidveryhappy:


No, odd is not mafia


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How would you know?  Wait, the only way you'd know is if you're mafia!  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 29, 2006)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 29, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 29, 2006)

There really aren't any regular townies this time.... I think there is another group working against the mafia


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok I'll admit it. I'm the mafia. You guys found me out this time. >_>


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2006)

Vote changes are allowed.

BUT you have to say UNVOTE before you re-vote.

(storm, I think you forgot about cops and masons)

Day will not end until we reach 5 people agreed and voted on a person.


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2006)

Hurry up players!

Vote somebody off!


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 29, 2006)

Umm no you are not the mafia Odd....  why would you say you are?


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2006)

Well I don't know. 

Anyway don't you wonder why me, Sporge and ZF are all working toghether and there are only 2  mafia? :wintergyroid:


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2006)

UNOVTE

*Vote: Fanghorn*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 29, 2006)

*VOTE: STORMTROOPER88888*

Also, RJ you said tied to a rock, you mean tied to a tree .


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *VOTE: STORMTROOPER88888*
> 
> Also, RJ you said tied to a rock, you mean tied to a tree .


 I don't know of a stormtrooper88888  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Tyler (Dec 29, 2006)

Storms gone. Buhbye.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 29, 2006)

I hope I made the right choice with this....


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not mafia though.   :gyroidsurprised: And I bet fang is.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 29, 2006)

Well.... I don't know if you are mafia or not yet... and you could be the godfather too...


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2006)

Somebody please count for me... has their been 5 votes on storm?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2006)

If I was, don't you think I would stay with one vote?  (because I would no who isn't mafia already).  But I already changed it.  :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2006)

I just checked... Storm got 5 votes at a point in time.

I'll post the Day > Night post in a second.


----------



## Justin (Dec 29, 2006)

<big><big><big><big>DAY TWO ENDING</big></big>
STORMCOMMANDER was hung up on a rope hanging upside down on the tree, but then... *TWISTER101* THE MAFIA TOKE HIM AWAY SOMEWHERE! DUN DUN DUN! 

He is the... Jester.

STORMCOMMANDER does not get a last gasp.
</big>





> CLEARED FOR UNKNOWN REASONS


</big><big>
- - - - - - - - - - 
<big><big><big><big>NIGHT TWO</big></big>

It's night. Posts are not allowed during the Night. Those with a power rule send in your PMs. Night will end when every power role has sent me a PM weather they are using their power or not, or 48 hours pasts. Whichever comes first.


ZOMG!

Players:
ZELDAFREAK104
OddCrazyMe
Fanghorn
dragonflamez
Super_Naruto
STORMCOMMANDER
TERRY16389
SPORGE27

Roles:
Roles:
Godfather
Mafia
Mafia
Mason
Mason
Mason
Cop
Townie 

</big></big><big></big>


----------



## Justin (Dec 31, 2006)

<big><big><big><big>NIGHT TWO ENDING</big></big>
SPORGE27 has died by the mafia somehow.

He was a... Mason!

SPORGE27 gets a last gasp.

Role PM:
</big>





> You are a Mason! You are a in a group of 2 other players, ******** and ********. The three of you can PM eachother about the game freely during
> the day and night without breaking any game rules. All three of you are Masons.
> You can not PM other players during the day just like any other role.(except your mason friends)
> You also must vote during the day just like everyone else. To vote post this in the thread:
> ...


</big><big>
- - - - - - - - - - 
<big><big><big><big>DAY THREE</big></big>

WAKE UP TOWNIES! Now you've lost another townie! GET KILLIN' THOSE MAFIA!

It's day. Day will end when every player has posted their vote or a player has 4 votes or, 48 hours pasts. Whichever comes first.

Players:
ZELDAFREAK104
OddCrazyMe
Fanghorn
dragonflamez
Super_Naruto
STORMCOMMANDER
TERRY16389

Roles:
Godfather
Mafia
Mafia
Mason
Mason
Cop
Townie 

</big></big><big></big>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2006)

I think I figured out the 3 mafias .


*VOTE: ZELDAFREAK104*


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 31, 2006)

UGH! How did I miss participating in this.  Count me in next time!  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Tyler (Dec 31, 2006)

Trust me ZF isn't the mafia. Because Storm and I already proved that.

You most likley know so I'm saying your the mafia. BTW that was a bad mistake saying the 3 mafia. There are only two.

*Vote: Super_Nartuard*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Trust me ZF isn't the mafia. Because Storm and I already proved that.
> 
> You most likley know so I'm saying your the mafia. BTW that was a bad mistake saying the 3 mafia. There are only two.
> 
> *Vote: Super_Nartuard*


The godfather is one . That makes 2 mafia plus the godfather,so 3 in total.  Also, trust me, you do'nt want to be voting me off .  You might want to listen to my vote.


*UNVOTE

VOTE: DRAGONFLAMEZ*


----------



## Tyler (Dec 31, 2006)

No I'm not gonna. I know ZF isn't the mafia. Remember how me, ZF and *Sporge* are working toghether...

Actaually I'm starting to change my mind to.

*Unvote*
*Vote: DragonFlamez*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> No I'm not gonna. I know ZF isn't the mafia. Remember how me, ZF and *Sporge* are working toghether...


You shouldn't ahve said that because now I figured out exactly who's mafia and what positions you are . Look at my vote . WHOOO time to kill the mafia, hopefully .  If I don't get lynched then I'm going to get killed by the mafia because I know who they are now .


----------



## Tyler (Dec 31, 2006)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yar maybe somebody can save you.  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2006)

RJWii2 said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>DAY TWO ENDING</big></big>
> STORMCOMMANDER was hung up on a rope hanging upside down on the tree, but then... *TWISTER101* THE MAFIA TOKE HIM AWAY SOMEWHERE! DUN DUN DUN!
> 
> He is the... Jester.
> ...


<big><big><big>
 RJ, how come you keep saying SC is alive when right there you say he's dead?</big>


----------



## Tyler (Dec 31, 2006)

That's not the updated one. This is the updated list:



> Players:
> ZELDAFREAK104
> OddCrazyMe
> Fanghorn
> ...


Yea RJ you screwed up twice. Unless Storm has 2 roles. :0


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 31, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> That's not the updated one. This is the updated list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Storm is still there and he was killed last  night.


----------



## Fanghorn (Dec 31, 2006)

Idk how im the world storm has gotten a second "life".

Must be his admin powers.

Anyway.....

VOTE: SUPER NARTUTARD

Sorry dude, but your the mafia, don't hide it.


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER is still alive. He role did something SEKRITly.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2007)

*VOTE: Fanghorn*


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2007)

Dragonflamez - 2
Super_Narutard - 3
Fanghorn - 1


This will be updated until the next page.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 1, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Dragonflamez - 2
> Fanghorn - 1


Fanghorn voted for me, so I have one too.  You guys should really think about voting Dragonflamez . You gotta trust me, once he gets lynched you'll see what position he was and then you can trust me to lead votes to get the rest of them.  Also if I'm wrong about him then I know for sure who is who.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 1, 2007)

Crap... sporge is gone X(

Uhh...

*VOTE:Super_Narutard*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 1, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Crap... sporge is gone X(
> 
> Uhh...
> 
> *VOTE:Super_Narutard*


I know what position you are    			 and everyone else's so I think you should vote with me. Because I know exactly who to vote out .


Justin, can I post who I think is what?


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 1, 2007)

here's what i think is what

Godfather: Storm
Mafia: Fang
Mafia: Dragonflamez
Mason: ZF
Mason: Odd
Cop: SN
Townie: Terry

The Godfather could be anyone in the mafia, I think, but I'm not sure.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 1, 2007)

*Vote: Super-Naruto*

Just because he accused me... >:|


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2007)

How would I be mafia?  :wintergyroid: 

I think Fanghorn, Terry, and either ZF or OCM are mafia.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok, everyones voted...


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2007)

We need somebody to reach 4 votes or have the last person who needs to vote.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 1, 2007)

I just remember who I forgot!  I bet it's SN because he was trying to trick me.

UNVOTE

*Vote: Super-Naruto*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 1, 2007)

S_Ns gone.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 1, 2007)

Dang, you guys'll see. I was right    			 also I'm the cop so no more investigating .


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2007)

<big><big><big><big>DAY THREE ENDING</big></big>
Super_Naruto was punched by a gyroid. 

He was the... COP! 

Super_Naruto gets a last gasp.

</big>





> You are the Cop! You *can* investigate one player every night, do so by PMing me the person you wish to investigate.
> You will be told who they are before the day starts. Though, you do not have to every night.
> You can not PM other players during the day or night just like any other role.
> You also must vote during the day just like everyone else. To vote post this in the thread:
> ...


</big><big>
- - - - - - - - - - 
<big><big><big><big>NIGHT THREE</big></big>

It's night. Posts are not allowed during the Night. Those with a power rule send in your PMs. Night will end when every power role has sent me a PM weather they are using their power or not, or 48 hours pasts. Whichever comes first.


Townies! Wake up. 

Players:
ZELDAFREAK104
OddCrazyMe
Fanghorn
dragonflamez
STORMCOMMANDER
TERRY16389

Roles:
Roles:
Godfather
Mafia
Mafia
Mason
Mason
Townie 

</big></big><big></big>


----------



## Tyler (Jan 1, 2007)

Told you guys..... <_<


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 1, 2007)

SHH! No posting! It's night!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm nocturnal. :0

And Justin you can close your own threads you know...


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh. Then I must be playing Wii really late.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 1, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> here's what i think is what
> 
> Godfather: Storm
> Mafia: Fang
> ...


 storm was liek the jester


----------



## Tyler (Jan 1, 2007)

Yea and the jester gets 2 roles I think.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 1, 2007)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Yea and the jester gets 2 roles I think.


 Hmm... well, the definition of jester says that their goal is to get lynched, and storm got that. >_< idk what happens after that...


----------



## Justin (Jan 1, 2007)

Read the bottum part.

"Exactly what happens is up to the moderator."


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 1, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Read the bottum part.
> 
> "Exactly what happens is up to the moderator."


 ah, I didn't see that.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 1, 2007)

*****Ghost of SN says: read my list of who's who and vote out the mafia******


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Comes back from grave for last gasp*

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRGGGGgggggg

Told you I wasn't in the mafia........ :lol: 
And I'm  not quite dead yet... *walks of cliff accidentally*


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2007)

Due to long-waiting in future games it will be shortened to 24 hours, the deadline. It will take place now.

<big><big><big><big>NIGHT THREE ENDING</big></big>
The mafia were sleeping. No kill was made overnight.

</big></big><big><big>
- - - - - - - - - - 
<big><big><big><big>DAY FOUR</big></big>

This is how today will work: There are 3 townies and 3 mafia so here's how we will do it; if the townies can successfully vote together a mafia then a tie will result since why would the mafia not vote out a townie?  If there is a tie which is likely we will do a... *connection lost* to break it. If the townies do not then the mafia win. 

It's day. Day will end when every player has posted their vote or a player has 6 votes or, 24 hours pasts. Whichever comes first.




</big></big><big></big></big>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 2, 2007)

So... me and odd are townies, and who else is left alive?


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2007)

Players:
ZELDAFREAK104
OddCrazyMe
Fanghorn
dragonflamez
STORMCOMMANDER
TERRY16389

Roles:
Godfather
Mafia
Mafia
Mason
Mason
Townie


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 2, 2007)

*Vote:Fanghorn*

He hasn't said like one thing in this whole thread, I vote for him. We can get the other mafia later.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2007)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> *Vote:Fanghorn*
> 
> He hasn't said like one thing in this whole thread, I vote for him. We can get the other mafia later.


 *ghost says: good vote*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 2, 2007)

*Vote: Fang*


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 2, 2007)

Vote: Storm


Hey, I havn't said anything becuase im busy.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Vote:*Fanghorn.

One more fer Fang and it's....



TO THE NETHER WITH YE!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 2, 2007)

*ghost says: fang's not going to get another vote because the 3 townies voted, so that leaves 3 left, which is the mafia*


----------



## Tyler (Jan 2, 2007)

actaully 2 mafia are left.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 2, 2007)

*Vote- Odd*


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> *ghost says: fang's not going to get another vote because the 3 townies voted, so that leaves 3 left, which is the mafia*


 STOP POSTING :|


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2007)

3 - Fang
1- OddCrazyMe
1- STORMCOMMANDER


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 2, 2007)

*Vote: OddCrazyMe*


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 3, 2007)

I know fang is mafia, I talked to him at school


----------



## Justin (Jan 3, 2007)

The townies out numbered the mafia by voting off Fang but, I did something really flawed and changed the deadline to 24 hours without notice and gave the mafia an unfair chance to win, therefore I am calling the game a tie.

Discuss.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2007)

I was mafia by the way.  When the Jester is lynched in Justin's version, he goes to the mafia side.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 3, 2007)

Who was right?  Me    			 now you all can say how smart I am .  The way I figured out who was who was because I was the cop so I investigated twice, Terry and Odd who were Townie and Mason.  And then in a post Odd said somethign like "crap sporge is out so me and zf can only talk now" meaning ZF was a mason too.  So it was pretty easy to figure out from there    			 and for some reason some townies voted against me...

I put all my blame towards ZF for being the only townie to vote out the one player in the the townies side who knew how to win.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2007)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> Who was right?  Me    			 now you all can say how smart I am .  The way I figured out who was who was because I was the cop so I investigated twice, Terry and Odd who were Townie and Mason.  And then in a post Odd said somethign like "crap sporge is out so me and zf can only talk now" meaning ZF was a mason too.  So it was pretty easy to figure out from there    			 and for some reason some townies voted against me...
> 
> I put all my blame towards ZF for being the only townie to vote out the one player in the the townies side who knew how to win.


 Just because you said "hey Justin, I want to investigate so and so" doesn't make you smart.  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jan 3, 2007)

I only investigated 2 people, but I still was able to figure out everyone's position.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 3, 2007)

*does the Townie dance*

 :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 3, 2007)

I blame Fang for voting out Storm.


----------



## Fanghorn (Jan 3, 2007)

D:

That was AFTER he died the first time >.>


----------



## Gabby (Jan 3, 2007)

:yay: I was killed..


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 3, 2007)

Well anyway, a tie is better than a loss, I suppose.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 3, 2007)

yeah


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 3, 2007)

So when is game 3 starting?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 4, 2007)

We would have won is Fang had gone with the plan >:|


----------

